# Renting in Athens



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I thought I would put down my experience for looking for apartments in Athens as well as put some questions out there for the people with more experience than I. 

Looking for apartments:

1 main website I have found is 

homegreekhome [cant post the URL!]

The website is mostly in English (my Greek is still pretty beginner) and you can email the agents directly. 

Does anyone else know any good website for looking for properties?

Fees

Typically agents prices seem to be quite high (again compared to my experiences in the UK). Most seem to ask for around 1 month of rent + VAT. 

In terms of deposits for rental apartments, this seems to depend from one agent to another. Some want 1 month for a furnished place whilst others might want 2 months for an unfurnished aparment. 

Dont expect agents to email you back, ever. You really need to chase them if you want them to arrange anything for you before you turn up. I have been trying to organize some viewings for next week for around a month, and I only have one secured with a time and a date!

Rental Prices

The price of rent seems very reasonable compared to London prices. However with the upcoming fall out expected next week does anyone know how willing agents will be to get tenants? 

Example - if I view a property for €1000 per month could I put an offer in for €600?

I will try and keep this post updated with my experiences next week when I am viewing properties out there and also making sure the country is safe to move to!


----------

